# Schenkelsprengertour im Nahetal



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,
habe in der Zeitung nachfolgenden Bericht gesehen und mir gedacht das das doch evt. für ein Paar Leute hier interessant sein könnte.


----------



## snapon (16. April 2006)

in der AZ online ist aber die Rede von knapp 2000Hm  - na ja 500Hm mehr oder weniger macht den Bock ja nicht wirklich fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verfolger210 (18. April 2006)

Ein Mountainbiker abgebildet *ohne Helm* im technisch anspruchsvollen Gelände !
Eine Veranstaltung wo eine Federgabel als Pflicht zur Teilnahme ausgerufen wird und der Helm nicht mal erwähnt wird !

Nein Danke, solche Veranstaltungen sollten eher dem boykottiert unterliegen !


----------



## Sparcy (18. April 2006)

...da stimme verfolger210 voll und ganz zu.
Ein Helm scheint nicht wichtig zu sein. Vielmehr wird wert auf ein Bike mit Federgabel und guten Komponenten gelegt. Übrigens, wöfür braucht man einen Helm????
Vor allem macht es Sinn, solch eine Tour, so denke ich mal mit sehr vielen Teilnehmer, sonntags zu planen, wo ohne ende Wanderer unterwegs sind...
Warum plant man solch eine Tour nicht auf einem Samstag??? Bis auf dass die Trails dadurch für Biker gesperrt werden.


----------



## Floyd_1969 (18. April 2006)

Das gleiche dachte ich mir auch als ich den Artikel in der Zeitung gelesen hab.
Mit Helmpflicht wäre es wohl sinnvoller .


----------



## Herbert (19. April 2006)

Das ohne Helm geht schon in Ordnung: denn ursprünglich heißt die Tour bei den Bikebären Schädelsprengertour, gell Robert?  
Was ich aber für bedenklich halte, ist dass die Veranstaltung in einem so sensiblen und von Wanderern und Kurgästen besonders sonntags viel genutzten Gebiet stattfindet, das in der Vergangenheit schon mehrfach von Streckensperrungen betroffen war, und dass diese Veranstaltung außerdem in einer Zeitung beworben wird, und man dadurch wenig Einfluss auf die Zusammensetzung der Gruppe und Anzahl der Teilnehmer hat.

Die Allgemeine Zeitung hat außerdem als Anbieter dieser Tour gegenüber den Teilnehmern eine gewisse Verantwortung, die in diesem Fall grob vernachlässigt wird. Ein kurzer Hinweis auf die Helmpflicht wäre nicht schlecht gewesen. Aber hier lässt sich der Guide, der eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion haben sollte, ohne Helm im Gelände fotografieren  

Auch wenn jeder unterschreibt, dass er auf eigene Gefahr fährt, wird im Falle eines Falles der Guide zur Verantwortung gezogen werden können. Toleriert der Guide, dass Teilnehmer ohne Helm fahren, ist dies grob fahrlässig und nicht durch Haftungsausschluss abgedeckt.


----------



## mr.binford (20. April 2006)

Hallo,

bin zugezogener Roxheimer, wie verläuft denn diese Schenkel/Kopf-Sprengroute?

Da ich ne federgabel und nen Helm habe bin ich ja schon fast überausgestatet für diese Tour 

FF


----------



## TristanM (21. April 2006)

Hi mr.binford,

wenn Du das Gebiet um Bad Kreuznach oder besser gesagt rund um Bad Münster, das eigentlich eher der Mittelpunkt dieses schönen Bike-Reviers ist kennst, dann weißt Du, das man da nicht unbedingt eine feste Strecke ausmachen kann -- es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten auf die Gans, den Rotenfels oder den Lemberg zu fahren. Das gute an der Region ist, daß man sich in einem Umkreis von 15 km einen ganzen Tag lang austoben kann, ohne Strecken 2mal zu fahren.
Ich persönlich kenne keine bessere Region weit und breit - und es wird auch nach fast 20 Jahren, die ich nun schon diese Strecken schon fahre, nicht langweilig.
Deine Ausstattung ist sicher ausreichend -- man muß seine Fahrweise eben dem technischen Zustand des Rades anpassen -- und wenn das Bild oben aktuell ist, kommt man ja offensichtlich auch ohne Scheibenbremsen aus -- geht alles -- der Spaß steigt allerdings eben mit der Ausstattung - finde ich!


----------



## Ripman (21. April 2006)

Hi,

ich habe mir jetzt das Bild aus der Zeitung mal ne ganze Weile betrachtet und dabei den Herrn auf seinem Geländefahrrad mal außer acht gelassen. Dabei drängt sich mir ein Artikel aus der MountainBike in Erinnerung, in dem u.a. auch auf dem Rotenfels ein genialer Trail beschrieben wurde. Im Nachhinein stellte sich dann heraus, dass damals die Fotofahrer über das dortige Geländer gestiegen und dann scheinbar mühelos an der Abbruchkante der Felswand längsgegondelt waren. Und das nur, um eine möglichst dramatische und spektakuläre Aufnahme zu bekommen. Ziemlich unverantwortlich, wie ich meine. Damals hat mich nur gewundert, dass  keiner versucht hatte, das nachzumachen.

Und auf obigem Bild befallen einen Assoziationen ..... hmmmm. 
Na ja, ist ja bloß ein Aufmacherfoto, oder ???

Es gibt rund um KH so viele geniale Trails, ich sage nur Barney Geröllheimer und Co., da hätte man eine ebenso "spektakuläre"  Aufnahme  locker  hinbekommen und der Biker  hätte nicht dicht am Abgrund balancieren müssen. Aber vielleicht wollte er das ja so. Ist bestimmt ein ganz Mutiger )

Allen Teilnehmern eine unfallfreie Fahrt  Potentiellen Teilnehmern kann ich nur raten an der Tour teilzunehmen. So ein Revier bekommt man nicht alle Tage unter die Räder. Aber bitte mit Helm.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## abelardo rondón (21. April 2006)

Als Verantwortlicher für die Schenkelsprenger-Tour freue ich mich natürlich, dass die Resonanz sehr groß ist - auch hier im Forum, das ich übrigens seit Längerem nicht besucht habe. War heute einigermaßen überrascht, als ich beim Googeln darauf stieß. Ich möchte ich zu einigen Beiträgen was anmerken.

1. Als ich die Runde Ende der 90-er Jahre für den Kreuznacher Mountainbike-Verein zusammengestellt habe, kam ich auf 2000 Hm. Vor einigen Wochen wollte ich es noch einmal genau messen, aber mein Tacho gab leider den Geist auf. Deswegen die unterschiedlichen Angaben. 2000 Hm schrieb ich im ersten Bericht, bevor ich die Tour nochmal abgefahren bin. 1500 Hm schrieb ich, nachdem ich vergeblich eine erneute Messung machen wollte. Ich denke, es liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen. Auf jeden Fall wirds den meisten voll und ganz reichen...

2. Zum Helm: Ich gehe davon aus, dass jeder vernünftige Mountainbiker mit Helm fährt. Ich bin aber nicht Herr Oberlehrer oder Mama oder Papa, die anderen das Helmtragen vorschreiben. Ich empfehle übrigens auch, meine Artikel in der Allgemeinen Zeitung besser zu lesen: Ich habe bei der Federgabel das Wörtchen sollte benutzt, nicht muss. Ich wollte mit diesen Hinweisen verhindern, dass irgendwelche Leute mit absolut untauglichem Gerät antanzen. Es ging nicht darum, hier nur Biker mit Top-Material an den Start zu bekommen. 

3. Zum Thema sensibles Gebiet und Sonntagstermin: Ich habe zuletzt Artikel über die Einweihung der neuen Nordic Walking-Strecken im Nahetal geschrieben, oft auch über die Wanderrouten der Tour Natur. Beide Strecken  wurden mit finanzieller Hilfe unserer Zeitung ausgeschildert, wofür ich mich persönlich in unserem Verlag eingesetzt habe, weil so die Region touristisch inwertgesetzt wird, wie man so schön sagt.  Ich sehe aber nicht ein, warum wir Mountainbiker nicht die selben Wege nutzen dürfen wie Wanderer oder Walker. Die eben erwähnten Routen führen auch in sensible Gebiete. Wieso regt sich niemand über das Klappern der Nordic Walking-Stöcke auf? 

4. Ich sehe es deshalb nicht ein, dass wir Mountainbiker auf Wochentage ausweichen sollen oder Samstage, nur weil sonntags die Wanderer mit Bussen hinauf zum Rotenfels gekarrt werden und von dort aus über die Hangkante spazieren. Ich denke, wir sollten als Mountainbiker selbstbewusst sein und unseren Platz höflich, aber bestimmt einfordern. Aussperren, das hat sich schon damals in Bad Münster ja gezeigt, lassen wir uns eh nicht. Das bedeutet ja nicht, dass man keine Rücksicht nehmen soll, wenn einem Wanderer begegnen. 

5. Den Herbert kann ich ja nun gar nicht verstehen. Von welchen Kurgästen sprichst Du? Jedem ist bekannt, dass es die rüstigen Kurgäste von einst nicht mehr gibt. Diejenigen, die heute eine Kur machen, findest Du garantiert nicht auf diesen Strecken. Die liegen nämlich im Pflegebett. Und dann die Kritik, die Zeitung sollte so was nicht machen, man könne ja gar nicht bestimmen, wer dabei ist. Ja, kannst Du das denn beim Marathon in St. Wendel, wo auch immer? Ich versuche, meine Einflussmöglichkeiten als Redakteur der Zeitung und als leidenschaftlicher Biker im Sinne unseres Sports einzubringen. Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Leute am Sonntag kommen werden, aber es werden viele sein. Und das wird auch so berichtet werden. Möglicherweise bewegt das ja etwas in bestimmten Köpfen hier. 

6. Zu Ripman: Du täuschst DIch, die in der Mountainbike gezeigte Rotenfels-Variante wurde natürlich nachgeahmt, was wirklich hirnrissig ist. Wir hatten damals sogar extra den damaligen Chefredakteur Olaf Beck angeschrieben, er kam nach Bad Münster, und wir sagten ihm, dass solche Fotos beknackt sind. Doch die Stelle, an der ich fotografiert habe, ist  nicht gefährlich. Es handelt sich um den Aussichtspunkt auf der Gans, da ist nix mit Abgrund. Mir ging es einfach nur darum, einen tollen Hintergrund aufs Bild zu bekommen und auch mit dem Untergrund zu verdeutlichen, dass es sich um eine MTB-Tour handelt. Der von mir fotografierte Biker stand mit einem Pedal auf dem Felsen und bewegte sich bei der Aufnahme keinen Millimeter. Da brauchste noch nicht mal ein ganz besonders Mutiger zu sein. Ich hatte mir natürlich überlegt, andere Strecken fürs Foto zu benutzen, aber hast Du am Barney-Weg, den Du ja erwähnst, schon mal ne tolle Aussicht gehabt? Eher weniger. Es gibt für ein Foto mit Panorama nur einige wirklich gute Möglichkeiten: Rotenfels - war schon so oft mit Bild in Zeitung. Lemberg: Schön, aber man sieht eigentlich nur weit übers Land, und die schroffe, felsige Charakteristik des mittleren Nahetals kommt nicht rüber. Ich hatte am Tag, nachdem das Foto in der Zeitung war, sofort die untere Naturschutzbehörde am Telefon. Was glaubst denn Du, wen ich an der Strippe gehabt hätte, wenn ich auf dem Barney-Weg fotografiert hätte? Bleibt eben nur die Gans mit dem Rheingrafenstein im Hintergrund.  

So, das wärs fürs erste. Wir werden am Sonntag nach dem ersten Anstieg zwei Gruppen bilden, um das Ganze etwas zu entzerren. Ansonsten hoffe ich einfach auf vernünftige Biker und auf  gutes Wetter. Der Rest ergibt sich. 

Robert Neuber


----------



## mr.binford (21. April 2006)

Hi TristanM,

das mit der Austatung war eher ein Spaß, aber da ich ein bike mit und eins ohne Scheibenbremsen habe, stehen mir alle möglichkeiten offen.

Da ich leider am 23.4 nicht mitfahren kann(bin gerade zum höhentraining in Mechiko ) können wir uns vieleicht mal im Mai zu einer Runde treffen. 

Den Rotenfels und Lehmberg kenne ich schon aber wo ist die Gans?

In diesem Sinne allen viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (21. April 2006)

@ abelardo rondón: Na dann viel Spaß. 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Herbert (22. April 2006)

Hallo Robert,

Ich bike schon seit über 15 Jahren und davon regelmäßig in Bad Kreuznach und habe festgestellt, dass die Anzahl der Wanderer gegenüber früher besonders an den Sonntagen zugenommen hat. Auch wenn vielleicht der Anteil der Kurgäste daran abgenommen hat. Wie sensibel das Kreuznacher Gebiet ist, hast du ja selbst erfahren, als du wegen des Fotos in der AZ die untere Naturschutzbehörde am Telefon hattest. 

Wieviel Biker ein Gebiet verkraftet, ist sicherlich subjektiv, aber dein Vergleich mit dem Marathon in St. Wendel hinkt ein wenig. Der Unterschied zwischen einem Marathon und deiner Veranstaltung besteht darin, dass ein Marathon mit diversen Behörden und Verbänden abgestimmt und genehmigt ist und auf abgesperrten Wegen stattfindet. Die ganze Organisation ist auf eine bestimmte Teilnehmerzahl ausgelegt und die Teilnehmer müssen sich vorher in Meldelisten eintragen. Dadurch wird von vorneherein versucht, Konfliktsituationen mit Wanderern auszuschließen. 

Außerdem wird bei solchen Veranstaltungen meines Wissens immer auf die Helmpflicht hingewiesen, denn leider gibt es auch unvernünftige Biker.

Ich schließe mich deiner Hoffnung auf vernünftige Biker und gutes Wetter an und wünsche euch viel Spaß.


----------



## TristanM (22. April 2006)

Mensch Herbert ---- jetzt leg doch mal Dein Oberlehrergehabe ab und lass die Leute einfach mal machen -- Du kannst einem aber auch den Spaß verderben!! Muß doch jeder selbst wissen was er tut - oder?! Und wenn es zu viele Leute sind, dann freuen wir uns eben wieder auf einen dieser Dienstage an denen wir abends um 7 über die Gans fahren und keinen Schwanz treffen -- ist doch ok, dann läuft die Welt wieder rund!! Also keine Panik wegen ungelegter Eier!!


----------



## abelardo rondón (23. April 2006)

Leute, sitze gerade in der Redaktion und schreibe die Berichte über die Tour. Wir waren uns am Ende in beiden Gruppen einig, dass die Wanderer, die wir gesehen haben, allesamt superkulant waren, ja sogar die Biker angespornt haben. Mittlerweile gehören Mountainbiker eben doch zum alltäglichen Bild, man nimmt sie nicht mehr als Störung wahr. Ich persönlich jedenfalls habe kein böses Wort gehört, das ist sehr erfreulich. 
Grüße an alle, die die Tortur durchgestanden haben und Danke für Eure Teilnahme. 
Robert


----------



## snapon (23. April 2006)

hi robert , war echt eine super runde . obwohl ich aus der gegend stamme kannte ich teile noch nicht . alles in allem sicher gelungen diese ausfahrt , nur die langen standzeiten (also die warterei ) wer nervig . 

danke nochmal für die führung - bis nächstes mal  


an alle meckerer : alle ( ca. 100 teilnehmer hatten einen helm auf !!! kein wanderer hat gemeckert ganz im gegenteil und es waren auch nicht so viele unterwegs )


----------



## abelardo rondón (23. April 2006)

Hi snapon, ja die Warterei war echt nicht so doll. Aber ich weiß einfach nicht, wie man das lösen soll. Entweder man hängt die Leute eben asozial ab oder man bildet mehr Gruppen. Aber das ist eben auch schwer machbar, ich hatte ja schon drei Kumpels im ehrenamtlichen Einsatz. 
Ich habe schon in meinem Artikel stark betont, dass es eine harte Runde ist - aber die Meinungen, was hart ist, gehen halt auseinander. So mancher, der ab und an durch die rheinhessischen Weinberge eiert, meint halt, er wär fit und fahrtechnisch perfekt. Der erlebt dann natürlich ne Überraschung, leider zum Nachteil der anderen, die warten müssen. 

Ich habe zwei, drei ohne Helm gesehen. 
Einer ist mit einem Trekkingrad angekommen, der ist aber nach dem dritten Anstieg wieder ausgestiegen. Ansonsten waren die Jungs (und zwei Mädels) mit solidem Material unterwegs. Ich selbst hatte wohl das am beschissensten eingestellte Rad - die Bremse quietschte erbärmlich, und die Schaltung war komplett automatisiert. Peinlich. 
Ich werd im Herbst ne entschärfte Runde anbieten mit den besten Panoramapunkten, aber mit nicht mehr als fünf, sechs Anstiegen. 
Bis dann, hoffe ich,

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berg-abfahrer (26. April 2006)

Hi Robert,

auch von uns nochmal vielen Dank für das "Guiden". Das Gebiet hat uns allen super gefallen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Gegend um Kreuznach so ein Gardaseefeeling aufkommen lässt . Wir freuen uns schon auf die Herbsttour.

Bilder sind bei uns online unter http://www.bergabfahrer.de/2006/bilder/scheknkelsprengertour/index.html abrufbar.

Leider hatten wir bei den wirklich genialen Passagen gerade mehr Lust aufs Biken und glatt vergessen dort Fotos zu machen 

Gruss Christian


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (26. April 2006)

.


----------



## Thomas (27. April 2006)

mr.binford schrieb:
			
		

> Den Rotenfels und Lehmberg kenne ich schon aber wo ist die Gans?


Die Gans ist der vordere Teil des Kuhbergs - da wo ein Sendemast oben drauf steht und man nach Bad Münster runtersehen kann.
Es gibt einen schönen Zick-Zack Weg ins Huttental runter (Der Einstieg ist durch das Warnschild erkennbar). Richtung Norden kannst Du auch runterrollen, ist im Prinzip die Verlängerung des Emil-Jakob Wegs
Das Foto hier ist aus Richtung der Gans gemacht:



Viele Grüße aus Mandel


----------



## abelardo rondón (27. April 2006)

Zur Info: Unsere Mountainbike-Tour im Herbst findet am Sonntag, 10. September, statt. Start wie gehabt um 10 Uhr Parkplatz Salinental oberhalb des Freibads. Rund 35 km und fünf Anstiege mit Passagen, die wir beim Schenkelsprenger weggelassen haben. 

Im kommenden Jahr werde ich übrigens für den Bad Sodener MTB-Reiseveranstalter Go Crazy eine absolute Brecher-Tour in den Alpen anbieten. Wo genau, das soll hier nicht verraten werden, aber es sind sechs Etappen in einer bislang weitgehend von Reiseveranstaltern vernachlässigten Region  jede Etappe ist für sich ein Schenkelsprenger. Nix für Heulsusen  und Weichspüler-Alpencrosser, sondern was für echte Cracks  , die sich mal ne richtige Vollbedienung Mountainbike gönnen wollen und die Superlative sowohl bergauf als auch bergab suchen. Im Juli fahre ich die Runde mit ein, zwei Kumpels ab. Wenn wir das überleben, gibts im Herbst/Winter genaue Infos bei Go Crazy. 
Grüße, Robert Neuber


----------



## mr.binford (28. April 2006)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gans ist der vordere Teil des Kuhbergs - da wo ein Sendemast oben drauf steht und man nach Bad Münster runtersehen kann.
> Es gibt einen schönen Zick-Zack Weg ins Huttental runter (Der Einstieg ist durch das Warnschild erkennbar). Richtung Norden kannst Du auch runterrollen, ist im Prinzip die Verlängerung des Emil-Jakob Wegs
> Das Foto hier ist aus Richtung der Gans gemacht:
> 
> ...




Hallo Thomas,

Danke für die Beschreibung, na die bilder sind echt imposant. Freue mich schon auf meine Rückreise nach Deutschland und werde dann direkt mal diese schenkelspreng vornehmen.
Melde mich dann mal hier im Forum.
Bin gerade voll frustriert, hatte mich für dieses WE zu einem drei Tages trip mit dem MTB von puebla nach vera-cruz angemeldet, und nun ruft der Veranstallter an und sagt das ding ab, und dann sieht mann noch die bilder aus der heimat, ne ne, hoffe ich finde auf die schnelle was anderes.

FF
Stefan


----------

